# My little girlies



## kaylovesherratties (Mar 2, 2012)

Slinky on the right and Binky (Binkster!) on the left. Not my name choice but i love them so!










Just introduced them to peas, and oh my god are they are leaping around happy as larry

xx's


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Awwwww look at them. They are absolutely darling! And what cute names.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

They are cuties. And Binky is too a great name! hehe;D Get lots of pictures while you can, they grow so fast.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

O.O
demears<3


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Aww. They are too cute. Hehe, nom-noms.


----------

